# Fire resistance of steel stud and gyp wall



## Brian Bergstrom (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone know if you can use 2015 IBC 722 to calculate the fire resistance of an existing steel stud and gyp wall?  722.2.1.4 provided values to various layers of gyp but that section is specifically referring to concrete walls with gypsum finishes.  Can't find a UL listing to match this existing wall.


----------



## jeffc (Dec 28, 2018)

IBC Sec. 722.2.1.4 would not apply but you may take a look at the International Existing Building Code, Resource A (back of the book) table 1.2.1. It provides some ratings for metal stud wall assemblies.


----------



## steveray (Dec 28, 2018)

UL U419? almost any size steel stud with 1 or more layers each side?

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073984818&sequence=1


----------

